# E.T.A. Hoffmann - composer



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A lot of you educated folks have heard of, maybe even know something about, E.T.A. Hoffmann. Maybe you were unaware that he was not just a public official (apparently too sharp-tongued to be successful) and writer of the Romantic era (whose work attracted Schumann's attention for one), he composed quite a bit of music.

Amazon.com has several listings. One of them,

http://www.amazon.com/Hoffmann-Symp...r_1_23?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1331662355&sr=1-23

I have in its LP version. The Symphony in E flat was composed around 1800. It doesn't resemble Beethoven's work much, but it isn't all that Haydn or Mozart-like either. It's a good listen.

Most of the things listed at amazon.com are chamber works, and the sellers are less greedy than the one offering the symphony. If you give his music a try, you may have something new to discuss at your club - or pub.

I was thinking about uploading my transfer, but the presence of the CD out there raises a flag.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Heard of yes...heard...no. I will keep this one in mind.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting writer. I didn't know he was a composer. There are some videos with his music on youtube.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've his fantastic quintet for harp and strings. A beautiful piece.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

So that's who he is..............never knew anything about the author of the following quote:

"Mozart’s music is the mysterious language of a distant spiritual kingdom, whose marvelous accents echo in our inner being and arouse a higher, intensive life." (E. T. A. Hoffmann)


----------

